# Concealed Glock



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I am taking a CCW class in a month and I am in the market for a glock. I have heard how good of guns they are. I have a few questions about which ones would be best for a concealed weapon. I am thinking about a 9 or a .380. I am leaning towards the .380. 
Maybe the glock 25 or the 28. At this point I have not held any of these guns but my range does not have the best selection of guns to rent so I kind of need to do my homework and make a decision based on feel w/o shooting it before buying it. 


This will be mostly something I can carry on ocasion. I dont plan on taking it hunting or killing bears I just want something that will injure or kill when needed. Hopefully never but you guys understand.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

For CCW, I would go with the 9mm not the .380. The Glock 19 is great for CCW.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey C-Kicks. Well I hope your search goes well as there are sure a lot of choices out there. First thing I would suggest is to do a search of old threads on this forum. A lot of the same questions get asked again and again. Check out the glock part of this forum as well as other forums and you should be able to get a lot of info by just browsing thread titles.

I am no Glock expert but I have read many times on this forum that Glocks in .380 are not sold in the US. You may want to double check on that but that is what I hear. Furthermore the .380 Glocks are no smaller than the 9mm or .40 Glocks in the same size (compact,sub compact,etc). They usually don't even offer any extra bullets in the magazine. Basically what I am saying is that even if you were able to buy a .380 Glock, the 9mm and .40 such as the Glock 26 and 27 offer the same concealability and the same magazine capacity but offer more firepower.

If you don't know whether to choose a 9mm, .40, or .45 then please do a search on the topic of preferred calibers. Trust me. This is a continually debated topic and you will hear arguments for each caliber.

As for gun size for concealability that is another widely debated topic. It depends on your climate and what kind of clothes you can wear to conceal the weapon. It depends on how big you are to a certain extent. Some people can conceal a big gun better than others simply because they have bigger frames although a good holster can go a long way with proper concealment.

What do I prefer? I carry a Glock 26. I only have about 300 rounds through it but so far no hangups. I do need some more practice though because I am not used to shooting such a small gun. It is very controllable but I am just not used to the gun yet. Still will get the job done though. I bought it because it was the right price $470, right size, and right caliber. It is comfortable and super concealable. Just my 2 cents. Good luck.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

From what I have read the .380 glock is only sold in South America due to civilians not being able to carry anything bigger as it is considered a military caliber.

The .380 (G28), .40 (G27) and the 9mm (G26) are the same size. The mags for the .380 and 9mm hold the same number of rounds (one 12 and one 10). The g27 holds 11 in one and 9 in the other.

I am not a big fan of 9mm for self defense personally. Now if that was all I had to carry then it wouldnt bother me. I mean I think it could get the job done but my comfort level with the 9mm isnt there. Now I had set in my head to get a G27 when I found out it was the exact same size just holds 1 less round in each clip, and then getting to shoot one I was happy. Until I found the G30sf. Felt better just a tad bigger and has 2 10 round clips (plus I like the .45 rounds.

So all in all I would recommend the 9mm since they are the same size and have the same magazine capacity. And ammo for the 9mm is about identical for the .380 if just a tad bit more.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

If possible i would recommend that you rent the G19 or G26 both 9mm and then rent the G23 or G27 .40 S&W shoot them side by side and see what you like.

Personally i carry a G19 almost everyday but i also have a G27 that i carry while hiking.

IF you have small to medium sized hands you will like the 9mm or .40 S&W if you have large hands you might be happier with a .45 or 10mm as the .40 and 10mm are a bigger gun.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

No 380 Glocks in the US.

Look at M&P9c, Glock 19, and XD9SC. Can't go wrong with either. Just posted on this.

Pick the one that feels best in your hand, buy it, shoot it a ton, and don't look back.

JW


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i carry a G27 everyday on my hip or concealed its a great pick due to the .40 is a great round, im not going to say its more effective cause we all know its shot placement, but to a cracked out bad guy trying to kill u or anyone else its nice to know that u have the bigger stick


knox


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

C-Kicks, like the others have already written, go with at least the 9mm, not the .380...
Your choice will also depend on your overall size and the size of your hands. I'm only 5'7", 160 lbs., and I've got smallish hands. So, some years back, I sold my G19 and bought a Kahr P9, and LOVE it! It hides well, fits my hand well, and I've never had a misfire. What more could I want? (Well, ok, a few more rounds in the clip wouldn't hurt, but 7+ should get me through whatever trouble I'm likely to encounter)


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

One thing I would consider in choosing between a 9mm and 380 is cost of ammunition I have recently purchased a bersa thunder 380 for concealed carry which I love and this weekend I lucked up on a 9mm kahr 

380. box of ammo @wal-mart 16.80 box of 50

9mm box of ammo @wal-mart 8.97 box of 50

It is nearly impossible to find 380 right now

That's just my .02


----------



## HDRDR (Feb 21, 2009)

What would be wrong with a S&W air weight 38+ P @ 15 ounces? I would have no problem with one at all IMO:smt1099


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. 
I am partial to the .40 cal since my other gun is a .40XDM.

I was sort of thinking about something different but having two guns that take the same ammo would not be a bad thing. 

.40 cal is not that expensive compared to 9mm but it is cheaper. I would rather spend the extra cash on a caliber that I would feel more comfortable with. 

I dont think I want a .45 since later on I want to get a kimber .45 as a range toy. Also I would rather have a few extra rounds for a concealed weapon.


What about the G33?


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

If you are partial to the .40 then why not go with a G27. I wouldn't bother with a G33. The .357 Sig ammo is going to be harder to find sometimes, it is more expensive than 9mm or .40, and it is going to kick more than a 9mm or .40. I have a G26(sub compact 9mm) and I love it. I also shot a G27 (subcompact .40) but I personally thought it was too much of a handful. The G33 is going to be even more of a handful than the G27. I shoot the G26 the best so that is what I got.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

If you are going to look at the G3 then I would check out the G30sf. If the frame if too big I would check out the G36. Single stack makes for a thinner grip and is actually really comfortable. Downfall instead of 10 45 rounds you only get 6.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks I will go with the G26 or the G27. See if either one feels better in my hand. If they both feel the same I will get the G27 I think. How hard would a caliber conversion be in one of these guns?


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

Good choice. Both should feel the same.


----------



## NRA.Hog (Feb 26, 2009)

I would get a subcompact xdm they have the grip safety and work just as well.


----------



## NRA.Hog (Feb 26, 2009)

C-Kicks said:


> Thanks I will go with the G26 or the G27. See if either one feels better in my hand. If they both feel the same I will get the G27 I think. How hard would a caliber conversion be in one of these guns?


I measured a 27 and a 26 and could only find about 1/16 of an inch difference which is the exact width of that spacer you get when you get a set of Crimson trace lasers that fit a 26 or a 27. I don't thank it would make a difference feel wise. I had lots of trouble gripping the snappier 40 cal so you might want to shoot both first.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

I plan on picking up a Glock 26 when the gun show comes to town again.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

NRA.Hog said:


> I would get a subcompact xdm they have the grip safety and work just as well.


There is no subcompact XD*m*.


----------



## NRA.Hog (Feb 26, 2009)

Todd said:


> There is no subcompact XD*m*.


No argument, I was wrong! I have the Xd9mm tactical and I am so happy with it that I assumed that when they came out with the m model it would be a given. I still stand by the grip safety I think it is great.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

heres my G27 .40 at 15 yards with 50 rounds of range ammo



















enjoy
knox


----------



## GBS1989 (Feb 27, 2009)

lovain1932, What Wal-mart do u find 9mm for only $8.97/50? All the Wal-marts in my area (Pittsburgh, PA) the cheapest they have is WWB $19.97/100


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I live in Knoxville Tenn. I purchase it at the Clinton Hwy Wal-mart


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Blazer Brass 9mm can be found for less than $9 for 50 at Walmart.


----------

